
Tell HN: New Starbucks Rewards in April - a_lifters_life
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;morestars.starbucks.com&#x2F;#section-1<p>To me, as a gold member, this seems like they&#x27;re making it harder to get &quot;free drinks&quot; - what does it seem like to you?
======
DrScump
Exactly. If you purchase a regular drink daily, your buying power with
redemptions will be about halved.

